# tips for storing screens with ink on them for another printing



## hurriup (Sep 20, 2010)

What are a couple of ways to store screens that I want to use again in the near future? There is still a little ink, most scraped off. Will putting them in plastic bags be too messy? How do you store "dirty" screens to use again?


----------

